# Good luck and farewell...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, it's that time of year again. I'm going to leave this site now, and I want to ask Rev to remove by account - just so that I'm not tempted to return.

It's not me having a hissy fit, especially after my savage confrontation with Dreamer, I just don't think that I can contribute anymore. Now that I am as (mentally) healthy as I can ever remember, I feel like I am losing empathy, and really don't know what to say (not that I ever did) to help people. That and the fact that I am embarking on a new life now. Selfish, I know, but there you go.

So good luck to all. I really mean that. I hate DR/DP, more than anything I have come across in my life. You can beat it - I did, and so many others did too.

I love you all. Take care. (That includes you Dreamer, and especially my friends Homeskooled, Sebastian and G-Fun.k)

If any of you want to keep in touch by email, then you know where I am.

See ya..

Martin.x


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> I feel like I am losing empathy


See you mate... Thanks for all your help, support and modding.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Gawd!!! you totally edited my reply and now you'll delete this reply! :evil: *bites Matin before he leaves*... lol.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

You're not serious....are you?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been nice knowing you Martin.

Good luck with your wedding and with everything in the future 

kisses for you x x


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

good luck mate...

my theory is correct... meet a lover and 'boom' the world seems fine again


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Trust is the key... and when you've found a lover... you've found trust. =)


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

jc said:


> my theory is correct... meet a lover and 'boom' the world seems fine again


Not quite.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Farewell and good luck Martin 

For what its worth, I think you are a cool guy and I respect you a lot. Even though we have a lot of different ideas it was great to meet you


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Really...you're going? This place will never be the same.

All the best with everything Martin.

Put your many talents to good use .

Look after yourself and your lovely Aussie fiance (she must be lovely, she's from OZ)...

Take care...you'll be missed by many here.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Take care man and im glad you beat this thing.

Good luck with your new life and your fiance.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Martin, 
I can't believe you are going...never to type a word on this site again?

Who are we going to argue with re: existance of God?

Please answer this humble plea for your not leaving dpselfhelp. (Gets down on floor and holds your ankles).
Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Time will tell? although the site might become more ?pro? DR/DP now Martin has gone.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, that sucks.

Good luck to you Martin. And I hope we keep in touch, although I suspect and hope that you'll return here. You're simply one of a kind and I'll miss your stories...both anecdotal and literary.

As an aside, I can never really understand why people choose to "leave" the site. Is it really that addictive? I mean, why not just pop in now and then to see how things are going? That's what I've been doing for like six months now and I don't find myself compelled to spend hours on end on the forum. Just check in to see how my dp brother and sisters are getting along.

Anyway, good luck with your new l/wife, Martin...you deserve some happiness. :wink:

your friend,

s.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know if it could be called social but a philosophy dependance (for myself).

Where are you Martin? Sarcastic dillusionment expressed in words is needed to lighten the place up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

> Sarcastic dillusionment


LOL :lol: Nice one.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

He's no longer a "mod"... pity... he was a sexy guy who made me laugh... "such is life".


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> he was a *sexy guy* who made me laugh


LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

*Shrugs* I'd do him... *nOds*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm the in same city as the mighty Martinelv...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Was that a slip Rozanne.... "IN SAME".......  :lol:

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird. In the same. Oops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Dyslexia can happen to any one who's tired.


----------

